# US citizen married a Greek citizen in Greece



## sitara555shakti (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello there,

Hoping someone could give us some insight.
I am a US citizen who traveled to Greece on a 90 day Schengen Visa.
Within the 90 days I married my husband who lives in Greece (a Greek citizen).
We were told by the marriage office that once we are married, I will have the right to reside in Greece with my husband.
We recently found out that I am pregnant and because of that reason we went to apply for Permit of Residence to set up health benefits for the pregnancy.
We were then told that because I didn't apply for the Permit of Residence within the 90 days of my Schengen Visa that I would have to leave back to the US.
Once I return back to Greece with a valid visa then I can apply for the Permit of Residence.
We are very confused as we got married within the 90 days of my Schengen Visa to avoid any complications.

Could someone share some helpful info on:
1. Could I apply for the Permit of Residence since I did get married within the 90 days of Schengen Visa?
2. And if I have to leave Greece, what visa can I apply to return to Greece as if I come back with another Schengen Visa, I would have to first wait 90 days in the US before allowed back to Greece.

Thank you advance for any assistance!
SS


----------

